# Whats The Best Case Back You Have Ever Seen?



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Just flicking through the threads and have seen some nice case backs so thought I'd start a thread.

Nothing special myself just thought some of you might want to show off.


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

i love a nice seamaster caseback


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Found this on net.......










Breitling looks yummy


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I've always liked Orsa's case backs. Don't have a picture of the Sea Anglers caseback handy, but here's the Monstrum caseback....










.... showing the Monstrum grappling with an Orsa class submarine

Rich


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

angeleye said:


> i love a nice seamaster caseback


forgot about my seamaster, simple but classic looking.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Toshi said:


> I've always liked Orsa's case backs. Don't have a picture of the Sea Anglers caseback handy, but here's the Monstrum caseback....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Rich that is simply stunning!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

a quick internet trawl and here's the Sea Angler caseback, which is excellent IMO










_apologies - image pinched from the intranet & used without permission _

Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Here's one that dosen't need any introducion 



Again pic nicked from web withour permission


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

My fave has to be this one from my Rado Green Horse:

Please excuse my dodgy photo, but I think that you get the idea!










Cheers

Mark


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Here's one that dosen't need any introducion
> 
> 
> 
> Again pic nicked from web withour permission


Hate to sound thick but where is escape valve?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

rev said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one that dosen't need any introducion
> ...


I believe it's opposite the crown on a Sea Dweller.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Here's a nice one from a Vostok Komandirskie:










Cheers


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

This is a draft image of the caseback for the up and coming Korsbek Ocean Explorer.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

work of art, shame to hide it!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Wouldn't mind one of these


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Does Roy engrave his own case backs?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Other than the submarine on the Felca Seascoper, my favourite is this Duval diver:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> Wouldn't mind one of these


Yep they are nice arn't they











rev said:


> Does Roy engrave his own case backs?


See PG's post above


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Check out the gallery for more...GALLERY CASEBACKS

I wish I hadn't sold this one!


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

PhilM said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't mind one of these
> ...


Ooops should have thought about that one!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

my work watch rear REACTOR BETA.picture nicked from website


















bowie


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

DavidH said:


> Check out the gallery for more...GALLERY CASEBACKS
> 
> I wish I hadn't sold this one!


I KNEW we had a thread/photo library somewhere







Couldnt remember where.....


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I quite like this one from my IWC AMG Ingenieur


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm very fond of this one...Hamilton Clearview

Cheers

Paul


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

How about the Glycine Airman SST06

Alasdair


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

This is the nicest one I have owned.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

2 faves...

The Glashutte Sport Evo



















IWC Aquatimer... not my pic - for some reason I dont have one... bizarre but true...


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Never seen a case back like the glashutti!

I take it you just unscrew the screws and lift off?


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Wot no Turtle?


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Turtle?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

rev said:


> Turtle?


Certina










Rich


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

JonW said:


> 2 faves...
> 
> The Glashutte Sport Evo
> 
> IWC Aquatimer... not my pic - for some reason I dont have one... bizarre but true...


I think you should remedy that Jon - and before you ask, no, I'm not offering you mine









Apologies for the arty effect - it is still recognisable as a submarine, though


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Toshi said:


> rev said:
> 
> 
> > Turtle?
> ...


Thats the baby and one of their models has it really pronounced.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I remember my Revue Thommen airspeed had a lovely caseback.










(pick by Les Zetlein)


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Toshi said:


> rev said:
> 
> 
> > Turtle?
> ...


Ooooh nice!


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Fortis Cosmonaut, with the symbol of the Russian Space Programme at Star City


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Good to see you posting Ron! Welcome back!

My new Technos!


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

I've always liked this. The watch is astonishingly ugly, but the quality and finish are superb.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, Ron and Rich back on the scene! cool. good to see you guys!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

rondeco said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > Other than the submarine on the Felca Seascoper, my favourite is this Duval diver:
> ...


Cool







Welcome back mate


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

This for in depth character


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's the classic Tsunami wave from my customised Seiko 6309







That Orsa Monstrum caseback is a belter









How about the nice deep sea divers head/helmet from the big Citizen divers (autozilla & ecozilla)???

Good thread - in some cases the backs are nicer than the fronts


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Open faced Molnija pocket watches have some interesting case backs - and they can be enjoyed whilst the watch is in use 










....... foolishly gave this one to a friend









Julian L


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This is nice....










(Turkish Railways).


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

wot no speedie pros yet?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Here's the classic Tsunami wave from my customised Seiko 6309
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my Autozilla pics should be up in the caseback gallery. Can't post photos from work and I'm stuck here for the mo'.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

chris l said:


> This is nice....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful artwork on this one, the logo is fantastic


----------



## calypso (Jan 29, 2008)

Some lovely case back there.

I'm a bit biased.

My 1969 Speedie

(stock photo - mine is being serviced in Bienne)


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Xantiagib said:


> wot no speedie pros yet?


Want one! great back almost as good as front!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

My Enicar

So evocative of the fifties - the logo just shouts "Jetsons" to me


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Okay, it's been forever since I chimed in, but I have a couple here to share.










Citizen 8700 eco-drive.










My favorite diver.










-and of course, being true to my Timex Cult roots!

Gotta have a "self-wind" back on there!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Surprised there's been no mention of this one: RLT38.


----------



## Andy Hird (Feb 25, 2008)

Longines Hydroquest


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Some great looking backs









I don't know if this is the best I have seen but I do like it ... Breitling Navitimer Cosmonaute


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

JoT said:


> Some great looking backs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.......................................lost for words! superb!


----------



## Rusty (May 3, 2006)

Mentioned a couple of times, but no pics posted...........................so here's the 'zilla.......










A few G-Shock casebacks, also sadly lacking so far, but here's some to redress the balance







.......................




























Enjoy









Rusty


----------



## Rusty (May 3, 2006)

And some more






















































Enjoy









Rusty


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

another beautiful Turtle.....


----------

